# LGD-4033 / Ligandrol - diary / log / progress



## critical_mass (May 6, 2016)

*Hi all,*

*I have been looking into LGD for a little while now and have seen a few progress logs - all of which have been positive and shown great results. However, all people were taking other sarms or steroids as well, so couldn't say that any gains were due to LGD.*

*I have decided to start on LGD @8mg a day - and just take LGD, and will track my progress over the next th**e next 4 weeks.*

*The aim of this is two fold, firstly is to provide unbiased clear information about my experience with LGD and secondly it would be good to get any advice and feedback from other more experienced people.*

*I will only be taking LGD-4033, no other SARMS etc. I will also be logging my supplement in take and calories to give a full picture.*

*The LGD i have is: LGD Complete SARM - from Alphaform Labs.*

*4-((R)-2-((R)-2,2,2-trifluoro-1-hydroxyethyl)pyrrolidin-1-yl)-2-trifluoroMethyl)benzonitrile*

*4mg capsule*



*My stats:*

*Im 39*

*5'8"*

*86 kgs/ 13.5 stone.*

*I am relatively new to training, have been training regularly (4 x per week) for since October 2015.*



*My daily supplements include:*

*Creatine Mono*

*Protein + Mass Gainer*

*Cod Liver oil*

*Iron*

*Taurine*

*BCAA*

*i will provide more detail on supplements, meals and routines etc as i update the log. if you have any questions or advice it would be great to hear from you.*


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

Props for your LGD only log. Will follow that closely. Theres a german board with a sarms mega thread, already 650 pages of replies. way too big to find useful info, all sarms are discussed at once and most users were stacking so much stuff they couldnt even tell afterwards which compound was responsible for the results.


----------



## critical_mass (May 6, 2016)

1 week in. I havent noticed much difference when at the gym other than i have more stamina, can / need to workout longer to get to failure. DOMS is less noticeable and goes quicker. On Monday i pushed myself to do a 90kg bench press, previous PB was 85kg - then did intense chest session afterward. Chest was a little achy following day, but clear on Wednesday which I found surprising.

Didnt have any feelings of tiredness, exhaustion that other users had mentioned.

Daily intake:



Morning

Protein shake (50gm protein, 200 cals)


4mg LGD, Cod LIver oil, creatine mono 5gms, iron, Elite Multi Vit, Milk Thistle tab, taurine


light break fast


mid morning snack



Lunch

have two meals here, with one being a high carb such as pasta and the second balanced protein and carb.


protein shake, creatine



pre Work out

4mg LGD


High carb meal


Mass Gainer (50gm Protein, 1000cal)


Full as [email protected]#k High Nitro drink



Post Work out

Protein shake


High Carb meal


ZMA, Cod Liver, Multi Vit, Milk thistle



Total: ~3500 cal

Weight: no change @ 86kg


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

In for this!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

How's it going bud? Any updates! I'm thinking of having a bash with this for an autumn bulk. Currently 4 weeks into a 6-7 week ostrarine run


----------



## critical_mass (May 6, 2016)

Ross S said:


> How's it going bud? Any updates! I'm thinking of having a bash with this for an autumn bulk. Currently 4 weeks into a 6-7 week ostrarine run


 Hi Ross,

I did Ostarin a little while back, 5 week cycle. found them to be pretty good - once the lethargy passed after the first week or so.

I did a session on deadlifts; not my strongest exercise by any means. have been working on form and supporting muscle groups etc. previous best was 130 - and that was a real struggle. That was 2 weeks before starting LGD cycle.

got to the gym and knew i could do better. did a focused warm up and then short sets increasing weight from 110kgs building up. I managed 4 clean good reps on 140 - a 10kg increase. Was pretty happy with that.

The main thing i have found on cycle is that i have more stamina and also DOMS is no existent or go very quickly. When i did 130, my hams ached like hell for couple of days, but didnt get that at all.

I am training tonight on chest and want to see how i do on 90kgs again. Last session, i did 90kgs but was a real struggle to get 2 reps out - didnt feel confident on it at all.

weight has stayed the same - am going to re look at at my food and likely will step up protein and carb intake.

generally feel good, more focused and can train harder and longer.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

critical_mass said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> I did Ostarin a little while back, 5 week cycle. found them to be pretty good - once the lethargy passed after the first week or so.
> 
> ...


 Good stuff, keep the log going mate! Interested to see how you get on!


----------



## critical_mass (May 6, 2016)

quick update...

have increased cal intake to 4000 a day, have put on a kg over the last week - but have definitely lost fat. Was carrying a bit around stomach, this has gone down.

In the gym I feel stronger and have more stamina - starting at higher weight, pushing more sets. Recovery is also much quicker as i said before.

On last chest session did 8 sets on flat bench, 1 set of 8 at 90kgs (max i have done) with the rest ranging from 75- 87.5kgs. Also did 7 sets on flyes (cable and free weights) - next day my chest ached, but was clear by the evening.

TBH did want to get more weight on, bulk more - but if I am able to train harder with more weight - then size will come from that...i hope


----------



## M1chael (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah the stamina increase is frequently reported. I wonder if you felt any sort of blood pressure changes or decreased libido?

the only sarm i tried was YK11 but sent it straight down the toilet after a few days. Blood pressure was nuts along with a pressure in the head and nose area as if its going to explode, just didnt feel right, the high bp made it hard to sleep wich affected working life and mood. The hunger I got from it was barely to handle too, just couldnt eat enough.

the first thing I notice when something works are vascularity and pumps. Did you notice anything in that direction?

Cheers


----------



## critical_mass (May 6, 2016)

hi Michael

no blood pressure changes - i checked at drs last week and it was in the normal range.

Libido has increased actually...

pump is def increased and lasts longer, perhaps as result of training harder/longer. vascularity not much change there

i have started looking at other things now..not particularly impressed with LGD or sarms overall.


----------

